# Holiday Sales



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Has anyone noticed if Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales, for our hobby, are just as good as Boxing Day sales? Just about ready to buy a skimmer and return pump and wondering if I should hold off till Boxing Day or not


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are interested in SWC skimmers and products, AK in Mississauga has a lot items for sale.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

loonie said:


> If you are interested in SWC skimmers and products, AK in Mississauga has a lot items for sale.


They are also the only place with the new Waveline DC2500 return pump. I'll take a look at the SWC skimmer line. I figure by mid-late movement I should be ready to fire up my aquarium.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

You can also take a look at those Jebao pumps. I have change my pumps to Jebao DC3000, 9000, 12000, They are silent and works fine for me. I think March/Fragbox and Kraken sells them, the only local contact I know off. Otherwise you can buy from fishstreet.com or ebay but you have to tell them to send by post office mail not through UPS/DHL etc since you will have to pay for brokerage fee with these guys. The difference will be warranty issue if you buy direct from ebay or online.


----------



## StevieK (Jun 4, 2007)

Or buy the waveliine thru the local distributor who is aquatic kingdom. 


S


----------

